# Serrada Seminar in Terre Haute IN



## Samurai (Sep 12, 2002)

Guro Kim Satterfield will be teaching a seminar in Terre Haute Indiana on October 12.

He will be covering:
* history of Serrada 
* closing off the opponent's options 
* zoning 
* smothering an attack and trapping 
* footwork and body shifting 
* power hitting 
* single stick, single dagger, and empty hand 
* defending against espada y daga 
* lock and block, Sumbrada, etc. 

Prepaid cost is $25, at the door is $35.

Check out this link for more information:
http://members.iquest.net/~strunk/MartialArts/Seminar.html

Thank You,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 12, 2002)

Other than sticks is there anything else equipment wise we should bring.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Samurai (Sep 12, 2002)

He asks you to bring :
A 24" stick
A Training knife
A notebook

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------

